# What's the best orange for zest?



## buckytom (Jan 2, 2009)

i'm going to be making a lamb's neck stew for my parents this weekend, and i was wondering what type of orange is the best one to use for zest?

i would think a more aromatic one, with more citrus oil would be good. but what variety of orange would fit that description?

the stores usually stock navels, valencias, and clementines or tangerines.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 2, 2009)

Lamb stew! Yummmmy!!  

Not sure which orange to use Bucky...but, have a great time with your parents!


----------



## Toots (Jan 2, 2009)

I think a blood orange would give a very aromatic zest.  You can't go wrong with naval oranges either.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 2, 2009)

Definitely go for the fresh ones.  The canned oranges are really hard to zest.


----------



## DramaQueen (Jan 2, 2009)

*While Valencia oranges are great for juicing, I prefer to use California Navals for zesting.  The skin is thick and very flavorful.  Just don't zest the pithe.  *


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 3, 2009)

Ditto for Naval oranges. Our Valencias have a pretty thick skin here, but not as flavorful IMHO as a Naval.


----------



## Erinny (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes! Naval oranges are my favorite!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 4, 2009)

thanks everyone, especially dq, mav, and erinny.

i used a navel! 

i bought a gigantic california navel, a buck each. the zest went into my stew (awaiting my parents' review. mom called to say that they were having it tonight for dinner), and the rest of the orange went into my parrots. and i got a section .


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 5, 2009)

Andy M. said:


> Definitely go for the fresh ones. The canned oranges are really hard to zest.


 lol


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 5, 2009)

buckytom said:


> thanks everyone, especially dq, mav, and erinny.
> 
> i used a navel!
> 
> i bought a gigantic california navel, a buck each. the zest went into my stew (awaiting my parents' review. mom called to say that they were heving it tonight for dinner), and the rest of the orange went into my parrots. and i got a section .


 
Navel oranges are what I use for zest but I couldn't tell you if that was the best choice. Sorry.


----------

